# THline question



## bwelder (May 12, 2010)

probably been done but...
im wondering ifany of you guys painted or powdercoated thline all black??
if you did or seen it iwould like to see :beer:


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

Schmidt TH Lines? 











in black? haven't seen them, don't think it would look good at all though


----------



## bwelder (May 12, 2010)

yes im talking about shcmidt


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

never seen it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Not all black but the face\


----------



## bwelder (May 12, 2010)

not sure about carbonfiber wheels :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Those THs are just a carbon finish, but what is wrong with carbon fiber wheels?


----------



## bwelder (May 12, 2010)

probably has its application...just not my cup of tea sorry...


----------

